# Springtails in plant only terrarium?



## plant (Apr 18, 2015)

Would you guys put springtails in a terrarium with no livestock? Im considering this for general plant health. The plants I have would particularly benefit from the burrowing in the soil as long as they dont eat the roots... They dont eat any plant material correct?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I put them in every build, whether or not I intend to add higher order livestock.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

plant said:


> Would you guys put springtails in a terrarium with no livestock? Im considering this for general plant health. The plants I have would particularly benefit from the burrowing in the soil as long as they dont eat the roots... They dont eat any plant material correct?


I definitely do both springs and isos in everyone.

I had something I threw together really quick with a bunch of leftover parts and moss, and it had some grape wood in there. It got mauled by moss pretty quickly, but dropping those springs in there got everything back in order in a few weeks.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Haha probably just overkill, but yep they'll cycle nutrients, so having them will improve your "ecosystem."


----------

